# My phone app is not working



## PBOlover

I love WordReference but it now has glitches.  It doesn't display possible choices when I start to type a word.  Instead I get [VERSION="1.0"]<?xml

HELP!


----------



## mkellogg

Hi,

What app are you using? iPhone, Android?

If you can send a screenshot, please send it to me at forum07@ this website so I can see and fix it.

Thanks


----------



## Langosta Azul

I'm not sure where this should go, so please feel free to move or link and lock if it's been covered. But after updating my iphone app, it started constantly crashing during use, so I uninstalled it and tried to reinstall it. The problem I am now having is that the app seems to be missing from the store. Did anyone else have a problem with the update? I use the app constantly and I'm going through serious withdrawl. The cruddy Spanishdict.com app just isn't the same....

Thanks


----------



## IngJohan

Hi there,

I like so much this dictionary, I am a Iphone user but the app only works when my mobile is connected to a WIFI network, if I am using my mobile data and I try to look a word up I get a message like "[TYPE="TEXT/JAVASC..." when I tap it the app show me "server error - 404 - file or directory not found", as I said this happen only using mobile data.

thanks,


----------



## mkellogg

The next version, when approved by Apple, should not have that problem. We are waiting on Apple now.


----------



## Little Star

Oh I had the same problem with the app and I deleted it the other day. It was woking for a while with 4G and then it stopped with either, wifi and 4G.


----------



## mkellogg

We keep sending updates to Apple, but each update can take a week to be approved.  I wish I could fix it faster.


----------



## Boubscreatif

Hi to everyone!
I have gotten some bad views with my wordrefence's phone android app.I even don't be able to do a single research with result. I changed the language research but no special solution . let's view down a screenshots for more overview that concerns the problem.


----------



## mkellogg

Hi, can you see the website on your phone from the web browser?
Try this link: crunching - English-French Dictionary WordReference.com

I suspect this is a temporary network problem.


----------



## Boubscreatif

The web browser displays any problem, I just would use the app instead the web browser. I think it is more fun and speed.


----------



## Boubscreatif

The web browser causes any problem, I just would use the app instead the web browser. I think it is more fun and speed.


----------



## MrMuselk

Hi. I’m also having a problem with the app, when using the forums on iPad. When writing a message in a thread, the app won’t let me scroll down, so I have to type blindly. This means I am restricted to using the online version of WR on my search engine.


----------



## polarisla

PBOlover said:


> I love WordReference but it now has glitches.  It doesn't display possible choices when I start to type a word.  Instead I get [VERSION="1.0"]<?xml
> 
> HELP!


maybe you can unload this app and try to download it again and something may be updated.


----------

